# Proteus error con "terminales" algo similar ? ty



## jujoramo (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola, buenas tardes, intento similar con Proteus un circuito, bueno, mas que simular me interesa hacer la PCB, pero ya de paso simularlo, por si acaso jeejeje.

Pero he puesto terminales de entrada y salida y alli simularia unos pulsadores en entrada y en salida unos leds, pero al poner esos terminales me da error, algun otro elemento que simule los terminales, lo que viene a ser las clemas o regletas vaya.

Me interesa poder simularlo y tambien que me salga para la PCB,

Un saludo y gracias.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/terminales.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2012)

jujoramo dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, intento similar con Proteus un circuito, bueno, mas que simular me interesa hacer la PCB, pero ya de paso simularlo, por si acaso jeejeje.
> 
> Pero he puesto terminales de entrada y salida y alli simularia unos pulsadores en entrada y en salida unos leds, pero al poner esos terminales me da error, algun otro elemento que simule los terminales, lo que viene a ser las clemas o regletas vaya.
> 
> ...


Saludos. Ese error es muy común y ya se ha explicado en varios temas.
La solución es excluir de la simulación ese componente.
¿Como? En Edit Properties del componente viene una casilla que dice Exclude from Simulation
Activala y problema resuelto.


----------

